# Military Watch Photos



## Andy the Squirrel

Post a photograph wearing your favourite military watch!

Here's mine, the CWC G10 GS2000:

[IMG alt="3845104460_d1a0ab7726.jpg...ickr.com/2427/3845104460_d1a0ab7726.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## zed4130

can it be military inspired watches, also other watches worn in the military,

paul

modded 6309,


----------



## William_Wilson

If by "favourite" you mean the only one I have, then it's the G10 (normal one). 










Later,

William


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

zed4130 said:


> can it be military inspired watches, also other watches worn in the military,
> 
> paul
> 
> modded 6309,


Sure  anything military inspired as long as its your favourite if you have more than one! Is that a modified seiko?


----------



## Stan

My G10s.


----------



## river rat

Benrus Class A military diver.


----------



## zed4130

Andy the Squirrel said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can it be military inspired watches, also other watches worn in the military,
> 
> paul
> 
> modded 6309,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure  anything military inspired as long as its your favourite if you have more than one! Is that a modified seiko?
Click to expand...

yeah its a 6309 seiko 150m diver,

paul


----------



## zed4130

Im surprised there isnt anymore pics here, ive seen many millitaty watches on this forum , 

paul


----------



## mattbeef

Its got the marking on the back so suppose it counts.

My O&W 7733 Chrono


----------



## rhaythorne

A difficult choice. I see CWC are well-represented here and, after some thought, I reckon this is probably my favourite. It's a near-perfect watch in terms of features, functionality and design:

*CWC Chronograph*


----------



## jasonm

I love those Rich  , 7765?


----------



## rhaythorne

Yep, 7765. This is a serious contender in the "if I could have only one watch" competition.


----------



## Nalu

Here's my quartz IWC Bund (3319) cruising past the Sydney Opera House


----------



## Bootsy

My Sinn 155










Second Favourite Seiko 7T27 7A20


----------



## philjopa

Some military inspired pieces that have graced my collection over the years:





































My fave military piece and a definite keeper:


----------



## Griff

Record WWW with Nato dial


----------



## MIKE

This, has to be my fav :yahoo:










Mike


----------



## spankone




----------



## Bootsy

MIKE said:


> This, has to be my fav :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of those, stunning watch
> 
> Mike


----------



## Sparky

Here are a few of mine, past and present

LIP










Orator










Gallet










Pronto










Recta










Mark


----------



## Bassplayer

I don't have a military wristwatch, I've never been in the military and I'm not a Mitty and while I appreciate them as timepeices they don't hold any mystique or allure for me as they appear to do with some others.

I do however have this, which I inherited from my grandfather.










On the reverse of the piece is the pheon then G.S.T.P. then 146311

Does this count?


----------



## mjolnir

Bassplayer said:


> Does this count?


I'm sure it does. :yes:

I have a Military pocket watch myself. It's a Jaeger LeCoultre with a 467/2 inside


----------



## Sisyphus

Three Hamiltons from World War II. The one with the white dial is U.S. Marine Corps issue, the two with the black dials are U.S. Navy.


----------



## Barrow Boy

Sisyphus said:


> Three Hamiltons from World War II. The one with the white dial is U.S. Marine Corps issue, the two with the black dials are U.S. Navy.


Love this Hamilton, Sisyphus. :notworthy:

I did not realize that there were any like this with light dials and great lume.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Sisyphus

Barrow Boy said:


> Sisyphus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Hamiltons from World War II. The one with the white dial is U.S. Marine Corps issue, the two with the black dials are U.S. Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this Hamilton, Sisyphus. :notworthy:
> 
> I did not realize that there were any like this with light dials and great lume.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB
Click to expand...

Thanks very much. The USMC model is the best of my military watches. Hamilton also made white dial watches for the Army. Here is a photo of one that I just had serviced.


----------



## salmonia

Two of mine Lemanias, swe-mil issued...


----------



## Barrow Boy

Sisyphus said:


> Barrow Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sisyphus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Hamiltons from World War II. The one with the white dial is U.S. Marine Corps issue, the two with the black dials are U.S. Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this Hamilton, Sisyphus. :notworthy:
> 
> I did not realize that there were any like this with light dials and great lume.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks very much. The USMC model is the best of my military watches. Hamilton also made white dial watches for the Army. Here is a photo of one that I just had serviced.
Click to expand...

Another nice one although I do prefer the first. I love the big lumed numerals on the dials and the subsecond dial detracts from that somewhat.

The reason I bought the RLT17 was the similar style dial and hands - although that has the subsecond dial.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## andyft21

I am trying to get one from each service RM and RAF are next on the list.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

andyft21 said:


>


Assuming the two on the left are from 1989 and the one on the right is from 1997, its interesting to see how the tritium decays over the years.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Here`s a few of my favourites...

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch,ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*










*HMT **Jawan** W10, 17 Jewels. c1960s/70s (made in India by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd)*










*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels *










*ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐžÐšÐ•ÐÐ `ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð'ÐœÐ¤` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*










Not forgetting this, which although not military did help out in the A.R.P.









*Services** Transport (ARP) Foreign Made circa late 1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Just realised that I forgot to add these to my list...

*Broadarrow PRS-6 FHF cal.1380 11, 17 jewels.*










*O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*










*Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*


----------



## Bootsy

My Seiko now on a new Nato










and another watch influenced by the military style RLT51 MP (Swiss ETA







)


----------



## pg tips

smiths w10


----------



## bristolboozer

G10 issued 1990


----------



## Fulminata

My only proper military...


----------



## Giggs11

So cool :drool:


----------



## zed4130

6309 now with fixed bars, domed plastic crystal next









paul


----------



## Giggs11

:cheers: cool


----------



## andyft21

Just had this come in today, a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## foztex

my issued MN Auricoste Spirotechnique










and a Beuchat Abyss, mine is not issued but they were also used by the M.N.










Andy


----------



## Guest

My two favourites.

Omega 1944 cal 30T2:










Omega 1945 cal 30T2:










Had the dates etc confirmed by Omega. All the numbers match, which is good. The second one obviously had the dial redone (very nicely IMO), while the other one is untouched.

Sorry, the pics are the sale pics when I bought them. Should really take some new ones...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Lets get this one going again 

US Military inspired Hamilton Khaki


----------



## johnbaz

Would this be considered a military watch?

there are no issue marks on the back 










john


----------



## diddy

precista prs 53


----------



## PlanetOcean2

Here my military watch for the moment, actually on sale ...









Engi


----------



## roo7

My 1987 Poljot 31659 soviet military chrono, the Ð¨Ñ‚ÑƒÑ€Ð¼Ð°Ð½ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ/Sturmanskie also know as the Navigator.


----------



## watchnutz

My 1991 issue Marathon. Mil spec was upgraded for tritium tubes. It's on the issued black nylon strap not in the photo.


----------



## muhrmel

Hope this counts as a military:


----------



## zed4130

muhrmel said:


> Hope this counts as a military:


cant see the pic :down:

paul


----------



## muhrmel

Paul,



> cant see the pic


unfortunately I cannot see it too. I'm just trying to make the link visible, but don't know what I'm doing wrong. I click on "Insert image" but it doesn't include the external reference.

Any ideas what I should do?


----------



## Stinch

Originally produced for the American military this a modern version now with ETA 2804-2 movement.. Perhaps my favourite watch.










Roger


----------



## muhrmel

a new try:


----------



## mrteatime

according to the website i bought this off, it is issued to russian airforce pilots.............may or not be true tho


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Stinch said:


> Originally produced for the American military this a modern version now with ETA 2804-2 movement.. Perhaps my favourite watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger


Is that the 33mm version or the 38mm version?


----------



## Stinch

33mm the same as the original ones. Too small for people nowadays!

Cheers Roger


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Stinch said:


> 33mm the same as the original ones. Too small for people nowadays!
> 
> Cheers Roger


Nice, quite tempted by that one myself


----------



## Stinch

I also have this one. It has an ETA 2824-2 movement& 37mm case. I can find absolutely nothing about it. The small independant Jeweller I bought it from imported it in a mixed batch from Switzerland. I think it may have been put together by an 'outworker' either as a job on the side or as a 'test piece'.


----------



## foztex

My M.N. (Marine Nationale - France) issued Auricoste Spirotechnique




























Andy


----------



## ludi

Smiths W10, 1969


----------



## Flashharry

Military Issued

Blancpain 50 Milspec1










IDF Kontiki Super










Worn in Vietnam










Bought by a member of US "TOP GUN " Aviators


----------



## Flashharry

Military Inspired

PRS-1










PRS-50










Stowa FOLE



















Omega SM300


----------



## johnbaz

Doh- i 'cleaned' up my photobucket, made new folders and lost all images that were moved into the folders :blush2:

Here's one of mine..










a few more, i actually have five of these but not too sure where the other one is :blush2:










not too sure what qualifies a watch to be called a mil watch (i would think it has to issued), this only looks military to me..










this one is a manual wind and in some sort of a composit case but in reality, it's a pseudo-milwatch..










thinking about it, all the mil watches that i've seen are black dialled so i think some of mine don't actually qualify 

John


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Stowa Airman


----------



## Sisyphus

First-generation Waltham A-17 navigation watch, circa 1950. These watches were manufactured under three different U.S. military contracts during the 1950s, and this one is the earliest model. It has a 16-jewel 6/0-D hacking movement, a significant improvement over the 6/0-B movement used in Waltham's A-11 watches in World War II. Watches made under the later contracts had the same movement but 17 jewels. This watch, acquired last week, is hardly pristine, but it keeps excellent time. And the dial is probably my favorite among the U.S. military watches.


----------



## river rat

Here is my small collection of British military watches.


----------



## BlueKnight

Had to use an internet pic for the back. Black was almost invisible to my camera.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

ETA 2824-2 movement inside a 2009 CWC Automatic general service watch.


----------



## Kai

my specials.........


----------



## iso50

My Inherited Lemania service watch (Royal Engineers), purchased second hand in 1969. I became fascinated by this watch when I was growing in the 70's. Digital was all the rage but I wanted to wear was my Dad's anologue.

Reluctently he used to let me borrow it if my watch broke or needed a new battery. Kids at school would laugh at the antique, but I knew my own mind, the teachers would always comment admiringly though.

A few years later I found a CWC G10 in my Christmas stocking, Dad would always wind me up saying "yes, nice watch....but not quite as nice as mine!"


----------



## iso50

Omega


----------



## iso50

Maybe up for sale soon?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

1997 Omega Dynamic... based on 1953 RAF Omega.


----------



## luddite

This originally came on a khaki webbing strap.


----------



## media_mute

iso50 said:


> Maybe up for sale soon?


I think I might like that one, would you mind emailing me a few details? tried to PM you but the system won't allow it

fallbrooke at gmail dot com

cheers


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

CWC G10.


----------



## jmm1

You cannot beat a good military watch,no matter what country it comes from.


----------



## Char1ie

Kai said:


> my specials.........


They are lovely! What era are they?

Charlie


----------



## ghostdog

Was the Seiko 7T27 7A20 issued with the orange hand? I have never seen this variant before.



Bootsy said:


> My Sinn 155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Favourite Seiko 7T27 7A20


----------



## ghostdog

Nice chunky looking case. What are the dimensions? I might be tempted by one of those for my son.



mrteatime said:


> according to the website i bought this off, it is issued to russian airforce pilots.............may or not be true tho


----------



## markffw

rhaythorne said:


> A difficult choice. I see CWC are well-represented here and, after some thought, I reckon this is probably my favourite. It's a near-perfect watch in terms of features, functionality and design:
> 
> *CWC Chronograph*


I love this perfect simple design , also love the Precista PR5 , but not sure about the Chinese movement.


----------



## ghostdog

I agree but the PRS-5 is I guess just a copy of the CWC original although the position of the subsidiary dials is different. The problem is I prefer the subsidiary dials at 9 and 3 than 9 an 12 but I definately wouldn't want the Chinese movement - why did he go down that route? Is there no alternative? Having said that it looks nice and GBP210 is not a lot of money so I am a bit undecided.



markffw said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> A difficult choice. I see CWC are well-represented here and, after some thought, I reckon this is probably my favourite. It's a near-perfect watch in terms of features, functionality and design:
> 
> *CWC Chronograph*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this perfect simple design , also love the Precista PR5 , but not sure about the Chinese movement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nalu

And I believe the CWC is a 'copy' of this:










B)

I believe Eddie went with the Seagull movement for cost/availability reasons. He looked at reliability and performance and determined that it was the right choice. I don't own one, but have seen no postings about problems.


----------



## ghostdog

Interesting because the CWC W10 is a copy of the Hamilton W10. Amazing how CWC whinge when anyone copies them! As far as Timefactors I think Eddie's casemaker is first class. A friend in Germany has a couple of Eddies watches and the cases are first rate and maybe the Seagull is fine and of course as I said before how can you argue at GBP210! Anyway better go I starting to ponder buying one myself!


----------



## watch4me

These are all some cool looking watches, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40

1950,s Services military dial.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

2009 Longines WWW re-issue


----------



## Phillionaire

Some fantastic watches already posted :thumbsup:

Here's mine (excuse the terrible pics)










Ralco RAAF 1940s










Enicar RAAF pilot 1940s










Casio G shock


----------



## stefano34

Lanco (Langendorf)Military inspired or genuine item? all I know it is c1915 and has had an inscription removed from the back;










and a 1957 Kama military inspired;


----------



## Paul H.

Two of mine - Cheers Paul


----------



## river rat

Here are some new photo's of my collection there are a few new ones.










Most are American a few British in the bunch.










There's ones from USA,British,French,Israel all with military marking except on the early WW1 Depollier that missing the gold disc with USA and serial number.










And a few Military aircraft clocks.










All most forgot this Benrus DTU-2A/P


----------



## Paul H.

River Rat

Great collection - thanks for sharing!!

Cheers Paul


----------



## Mutley

I suppose this counts a military watch - North Eagles Automatic Chronograph










Picked this one up from ebay, couldn't find any info on it so emailed the company who informed me "We are specialized in military watches and we work only with military units around the world. Therefore we donâ€™t have retailers." Not sure who they have actualy made watches for as this is the only one I've come across


----------



## davkt

mutley said:


> I suppose this counts a military watch - North Eagles Automatic Chronograph
> 
> Picked this one up from ebay, couldn't find any info on it so emailed the company who informed me "We are specialized in military watches and we work only with military units around the world. Therefore we donâ€™t have retailers." Not sure who they have actualy made watches for as this is the only one I've come across


Very nice watch!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Seiko SNN231P2


----------



## aliasmarlow

Glycine DH










Rgds

Jim


----------



## Stinch

Citizen BM8180-03E


----------



## Stinch

Whoops!


----------



## suggsy

My recently acquired 1991 issued G10


----------



## jmm1

suggsy said:


> My recently acquired 1991 issued G10


Nice watch Wayne,the NATO,what regiment is it ?


----------



## suggsy

jmm1 said:


> suggsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired 1991 issued G10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch Wayne,the NATO,what regiment is it ?
Click to expand...

Thanks Jon, wonder who I bought the watch from 

The nato is one of Roy's I bought recently


----------



## Chromejob

Surprised I never posted in this thread. Obligatory lume porn shot follows....










BT

NNNN


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

My newest... Laco


----------



## rolexgirl

I got this issued CWC G10 recently, it's my daily wear at college.


----------



## Andy Tims

My Royal Marines Issued CWC Diver


----------



## newwy

another Laco Flieger Uhr


----------



## aroma

A Real one - 1944 Omega WWW










A Cheat










And another


----------



## andy_s

1974 Benrus Type 1:



















1980 Lemania SAAF:



















With an EZM1:










Cheers


----------



## martinzx

[IMG alt="71782649.jpg"]http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/3586/71782649.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## newwy




----------



## Tsportmat

Hello everyone, I haven't posted for a while but I got a new camera recently so thought I'd get some better shots of My Traser Diver:

[IMG alt="5100182884_c3553296de_b.j...kr.com/1334/5100182884_c3553296de_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tixntox

Another real one:-




























Mike


----------



## Abbadon

my lemania



Lemania_face by Abbadon2001, on Flickr



Lemania_side by Abbadon2001, on Flickr



Lemania_back by Abbadon2001, on Flickr


----------



## newwy

A newish addition:


----------



## Challengechappers

aroma said:


> A Real one - 1944 Omega WWW


I think this may be the best looking watch i've yet seen on this forum! One can dream.....


----------



## taffyman

marathon


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77

hi i hope you like them .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

hi this one. all the best woody77


----------



## Damo8604

Bassplayer said:


> I don't have a military wristwatch, I've never been in the military and I'm not a Mitty and while I appreciate them as timepeices they don't hold any mystique or allure for me as they appear to do with some others.
> 
> I do however have this, which I inherited from my grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the reverse of the piece is the pheon then G.S.T.P. then 146311
> 
> Does this count?


Owning a g10 as a collector doesn't make you a Walt. I served in the forces for 10 years and g10 watches were hard to come by, I was never issued one but I did (ahem) acquire one by greasing the palm of the g10 storeman, sadly it gave up the ghost a few years ago down a cave in the yorkshire dales (damn you Alum pot!). Owning a g10 and bigging it up down the pub by saying 'I was the second man on the balcony' makes you a Walt, but then these types of guys are the sort to buy a shed load of gongs off ebay then lord it up on remembrance Sunday rather than the subtlety of having a g10 watch.

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on an army issue g10 from 1990 (my year of joining) if anyone has one up for sale. Also interested in the broadarrow, heard some good things about this brand but having difficulty getting hold of one.


----------



## deerworrier

my Meisterart Militarisch Mechanical  love it.


----------



## dougjackson

Love all of these Military watches. I need to start my collection. cheers!


----------



## Aid1987

There are so many beautiful looking watches in this thread!


----------



## watchnut1

ive tried to put some photos on, but im new to all off this,

ive uploaded some photos to flickr if you go onto the site and put watchnut00 into the search it will take you onto another page then click onto people ,

ive taken some pics off some watches ive got, any info would be appreciated, cheers


----------



## andy_s

Hope this counts -

Tutima ZUZ


----------



## kettle13




----------



## Thomasr

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Post a photograph wearing your favourite military watch!
> 
> Here's mine, the CWC G10 GS2000:


so much of a favourite you deleted the pic of it :bag:


----------



## danoafc

Fulminata said:


> My only proper military...


That is a lovely watch!


----------



## phk

A picture of my watches from my iPad. Having a tough time loading.


----------



## iloper

My sort of Military watch


----------



## dapper




----------



## iloper

very nice watch... is it in its original shape?


----------



## dapper

iloper said:


> very nice watch... is it in its original shape?


Cheers  It's been cleaned & serviced but unrestored and original. Not a bad timekeeper & in pretty good overall condition with general signs of ageing & wear.


----------



## Rampant

Well I'm quite new to the forum and was "instructed" to post photos, so here's my RAF Gen 1.

I think this is a cracking watch and has been with me literally around the world...



















Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## robr1957

Stan said:


> My G10s.


 plain but nice looking watches


----------



## robr1957

Rampant said:


> Well I'm quite new to the forum and was "instructed" to post photos, so here's my RAF Gen 1.
> 
> I think this is a cracking watch and has been with me literally around the world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Love the look of this watch what is the model number
> 
> Mark H


----------



## robr1957

foztex said:


> my issued MN Auricoste Spirotechnique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Beuchat Abyss, mine is not issued but they were also used by the M.N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy. Looks good


----------



## robr1957

Flashharry said:


> Military Inspired
> 
> PRS-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS-50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great like shot
> 
> Stowa FOLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega SM300


----------



## robr1957

Kai said:


> my specials.........


Nice


----------



## robr1957

Mutley said:


> I suppose this counts a military watch - North Eagles Automatic Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this one up from ebay, couldn't find any info on it so emailed the company who informed me "We are specialized in military watches and we work only with military units around the world. Therefore we donâ€™t have retailers." Not sure who they have actualy made watches for as this is the only one I've come across


 coooooooool watch I have never seem one before


----------



## montrealer

Here's my contribution...


----------



## montrealer

Oh,

I don't know if these qualify as well ?


----------



## magullo

Me neither, but this watch, and the shots, are superb. Which model is this, if I may ask?


----------



## watchzone

That brown strap looks stunning may I ask where did you source it?


----------



## magullo

Bell&Ross, those are superb.

Wish I had a chance to buy one, in my life... :angel_not:


----------



## just-in-time

Hi

how much is a record military watch worth with a badly aged dial


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> The official position of the forum is as follows :-
> 
> No one on the Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it. Condition is
> 
> paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork,
> 
> will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.
> 
> You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very
> 
> similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites. A valuation for Insurance/Sale purposes can normally only be given by a
> 
> reputable and qualified watchmaker.
> 
> I hope this helps you a wee tad.
> 
> Mel
> 
> acting as Valuation Requests Monitor :lol:


----------



## yesenoj

I have a couple of other Military style watches, but here's one that I have already photographed:


----------



## yesenoj

Here's what I wore today:



And a lume shot. Love those tritium tubes!


----------



## Cyclopsuk

This is mine, sold to me as a WW1 trench watch. Whether it is or it isn't, I like it, it's a lovely watch, and that's what counts eh?


----------



## diddy

my '89 cwc g10


----------



## luckywatch

This is my Smiths G10. Sold to me about 20 years ago as a second world war British army officers issue. I am not sure. I think it is the last of the mechanical G10'S by Smiths for the British army about the time of the troubles in N.Ireland 69 to early seventies. I bet some of you can tell me more, please feel free. I dont mind when it was made as it is one of my favourites.


----------



## luckywatch

This is my G10 Hamilton. Iâ€™ve had it about 25 years. Salesmen said â€˜British army officer issue around 1950â€™ I reckon later 1975 but I could be way out. No dought some of you experts can tell me more and feel free to do so. The strap, in my opinion is slightly too small. I might try a Nato on it. The scratches look much worse in the picture, on the wrist it looks OK. Keeps perfect time.


----------



## Rampant

Mr G Scott (aka luckywatch :tongue2: )

Those are 2 lovely watches you have there.

That salesman probably lied to you on purpose. The bottom line of numbers is in the format {serial number/of year procured}, so the Smiths is the 123rd of that pattern of watch procured by MoD in 1969. Which makes your (educated?) guess of 1975 about the Hamilton spot on 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## luckywatch

Rampant said:


> Mr G Scott (aka luckywatch :tongue2: )
> 
> Those are 2 lovely watches you have there.
> 
> That salesman probably lied to you on purpose. The bottom line of numbers is in the format {serial number/of year procured}, so the Smiths is the 123rd of that pattern of watch procured by MoD in 1969. Which makes your (educated?) guess of 1975 about the Hamilton spot on
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Mark H


 Thanks for that mate.


----------



## luckywatch

This is my Traser H3. Christmas present 2011. Really good in the dark, you can tell the time upside down!


----------



## tixntox

An up to date photo of my old Elgin GS Mk 2:-





































Ticking away beautifully, driving the 710 up the wall!

Mike


----------



## luckywatch

tixntox said:


> An up to date photo of my old Elgin GS Mk 2:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ticking away beautifully, driving the 710 up the wall!
> 
> Mike


Very nice. Funny how the ticking upsets them Iâ€™m not allowed to run any of my manual clocks except on special occasions.

:thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

This arrived today. Going to sleep with her tonight! :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

Lost my earlier pictures due to me and photo bucket. Here is my 1969 Smiths G10 again. I gave it the PG Tips treatment last night.


----------



## Steve66

WWII Omega HS8 Fleet Air Arm - This 'Hydrographic Supplies' watch would have been most likely worn by a pilot on a WWII Royal Navy Aircraft Carrier.

The movement number dates it up to 1944.

If you look carefully you can see the blue steel hands, thought to have been added by Omega to make it more appealing to the young pilots.

This is one watch I could never sell


----------



## mexico75

My first post on here. Thought I'd share this as surprisingly there isn't one of these watches in this thread yet. I got issued this in 2000 purely because I was working with some EOD guys in Kuwait and EOD seem to be the only guys in the RAF that the stackers don't say no to, managed to blag another bit of holy grail kit at the same time, a Leatherman multitool. These watches always had a bad rep compared to the CWC issue but mine did 1 tour in Iraq and 2 in Afghan and has been my everyday watch ever since. Other than the original gray strap falling apart after a few years it's never missed a beat. I personally prefer the look of this watch over the CWC even if it doesn't carry the same kudos, plus the date window is a bonus.










PS just noticed I bumped a year old thread, just checked the date and not the year, sorry.


----------



## luckywatch

mexico75 said:


> My first post on here. Thought I'd share this as surprisingly there isn't one of these watches in this thread yet. I got issued this in 2000 purely because I was working with some EOD guys in Kuwait and EOD seem to be the only guys in the RAF that the stackers don't say no to, managed to blag another bit of holy grail kit at the same time, a Leatherman multitool. These watches always had a bad rep compared to the CWC issue but mine did 1 tour in Iraq and 2 in Afghan and has been my everyday watch ever since. Other than the original gray strap falling apart after a few years it's never missed a beat. I personally prefer the look of this watch over the CWC even if it doesn't carry the same kudos, plus the date window is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS just noticed I bumped a year old thread, just checked the date and not the year, sorry.


 Great to see an old post resurrected. Pulsar does some nice MOD stuff.


----------



## Delroyb

My current fave and a keeper. Trench watch, inscription says presented to a Sgt Major in the Black Watch by the Sgt's mess, dated 1st May 1916.


----------



## luckywatch

Check out the new *Icon* *T100* from *NITE.*


----------



## Steve66

Kai said:


> my specials.........


Stunning. I am very jealous


----------



## Steve66

1943 Mark VII Jaeger LeCoultre 6b/159 RAF Pilot Watch


----------



## it'salivejim

I never knew this thread existed.

Tutima Military Chronograph NATO










Pulsar RAF (civilian version)










Marathon SAR


----------



## craftvn

nice collection


----------



## bowie

Now on a black mesh


----------



## ed335d

My pair


----------



## Chromejob

Limited edition Mk II watch for the departed PMWF. Inspired by the Benrus Type 1, based on the Mk II Paradive. ETA 2893 inside. Sweep seconds hand is lumed (link to modem-burner image).


----------



## luckywatch

These pictures were lost from my last post when I moved them on Photobucket. *1975 Hamilton.*


----------



## Will Fly

Here's something a bit different: (1) a Hamilton US navigation chronograph from 1942 (2) a Hamilton G.C.T (Greenwich Central Time) US pocket watch from 1941.


----------



## luckywatch

I like these. I know I shouldnâ€™t and I am going to get ribbed but I canâ€™t help it. They do a black and silver version as well. 




























I'll get my coat.


----------



## Scaley

Hi Forum,

This is my first post. I thought you may be interested to see a watch that Christopher Ward have produced exclusively for soldiers serving with 216 (Parachute) Signal Squadron, part of the UK's Airborne forces; 16th Air Assault Brigade.

The watch is based on the C60 Trident model but features the 'winged jimmy' on the dial - the Royal Signals capbadge with airborne wings. The rear case includes an engraving of Pegasus, the winged horse emblem of Airborne forces.

This watch is one of only 49 produced and available only to members of 216 (Parachute) Signal Squadron. It is bespoke to the owner as it includes the wearer's military Zap number - the first two letters of their surname and the last four digits of their service number.

I hope you like.

(Sorry, first post and I can't get the images to appear in the post. I can only get the link to appear).


__
https://flic.kr/p/15959764139


__
https://flic.kr/p/15958398358


__
https://flic.kr/p/16120057306


__
https://flic.kr/p/15958398498


----------



## luckywatch

Thanks for the post Scaley. What a fascinating watch......................... :thumbup: Hens teeth.


----------



## chris.ph

my father was Pegasus year ago, he would love these :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chromejob

Very nice, I like these brands that are making bespoke models for military members and others (e.g. Bremont's U2 edition for pilots of the U2 aircraft).

If you look in the "Share" options on Flickr or most photog sites, they'll not only give you a link to share on forums, they'll provide the entire code piece, so you won't have to use the forum editor "insert pic" button. Look for "BBcode" or similar, cut and paste their "code snippit." There should be a forum sticky with more pics and explanation.










results in (you can edit out their caption if you want)



Code:


[url=https://flic.kr/p/qytvqw][img=https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8594/16120057306_1523b9a198.jpg][/url]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qytvqw]Christopher Ward bespoke Military watch - 216 (Para) Sig Sqn.[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Scaley216[/url], on Flickr

[IMG alt="16120057306_1523b9a198.jp...ckr.com/8594/16120057306_1523b9a198.jpg[/IMG]Christopher Ward bespoke Military watch - 216 (Para) Sig Sqn. by Scaley216, on Flickr



luckywatch said:


> I like these. I know I shouldnâ€™t and I am going to get ribbed but I canâ€™t help it. They do a black and silver version as well.


Ohh, that's LURVELY.


----------



## luckywatch

Just got this picture from the nite website. Well worth a look round the site................. :yes:


----------



## muckleroe

Here's my Luminox, bought in a backstreet military supplies shop in Erbil, Iraq a couple of years ago. I love this watch.


----------



## luddite

luckywatch said:


> Check out the new *Icon* *T100* from *NITE.*


I have a watch like this, the size and brightness of the markers actually make it difficult to read the time in the dark at around 06:20_06:40.

More lume on the hands and less on the makers please.


----------



## Thomasr

#m1nter


----------



## chris.ph

i bet its going to look like new though after youve finished :thumbup:


----------



## Siluvsrolex

Tsportmat said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't posted for a while but I got a new camera recently so thought I'd get some better shots of My Traser Diver:
> 
> [IMG alt="5100182884_c3553296de_b.j...kr.com/1334/5100182884_c3553296de_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Romantic Ape

Wonderful pieces, everyone!


----------



## Orange monster

love it orange my favorite colour i want one


----------



## mitadoc

::drinks::


----------



## xellos99

I count my Seiko 7548-7000 as military. This guy wore one in the navy for 22 years and it held up.


----------



## odyseus10

Just picked up this lovely Fortis Chronograph


----------



## Romantic Ape

odyseus10 said:


> Just picked up this lovely Fortis Chronograph


 Lovely watch indeed. :yes: Looks quite similar to an IWC pilot chrono but I've read some good things about Fortis.


----------



## ed335d




----------



## BlueKnight

Navy Seal Rogue Red Cell.


----------



## Steve66

*
1943 Jaeger Le-Coultre Mark VII RAF Pilot Watch 6B/159 - Currently also for sale 
*


----------



## sswdealers

How about My Military omega???


----------



## brummie1875

My CWC's : L-R 80 fatboyW10- 82 fatboyW10- 83 fatboyRAF 6BB- 84 W10 medium fatboy- 90 Royal Navy 0552- 95 Royal Marine 0555- 82 W10 fatboy Precista


----------



## Akhila Bale

Hi all,

Me too also have some collection of military watches but my favourites are vintage Swiss Certina Military watch.


----------



## Akhila Bale

I have one more Authentic Military Zenith Pocket Watch.


----------



## trident-7

Some Lemanias:







IWC WWW

IWC Mark XI


----------



## LongBike

xellos99 said:


> I count my Seiko 7548-7000 as military. This guy wore one in the navy for 22 years and it held up.


 Are you a ...... U.S. Navy Mekong River Patrol Forces / UDT- SEAL's TF-116 , PBR Boats ... " Gamewarden " ... and " Black Beret " ?

It is good to see a picture again of the old days. Thanks for posting it. River Patrol - TF-116 , " Gamewardens " , UDT / SEAL's

" Apocalypse Now ". The movie was made to portray us in Vietnam.












































WE WERE THESE GUYS IN VIETNAM. WE ARE THE ORIGINAL ..... " APACOLYPSE NOW ", guys that served in Vietnam and known as the .........

" Gamewardens of Vietnam " also called .... " The Black Beret's Of Vietnam "..... River Patrol Force - TF 116 , UDT / SEAL's .


----------



## LongBike

LongBike said:


> Are you a ...... U.S. Navy Mekong River Patrol Forces / UDT- SEAL's TF-116 , PBR Boats ... " Gamewarden " ... and " Black Beret " ?
> 
> It is good to see a picture again of the old days. Thanks for posting it. River Patrol - TF-116 , " Gamewardens " , UDT / SEAL's
> 
> " Apocalypse Now ". The movie was made to portray us in Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WERE THESE GUYS IN VIETNAM. WE ARE THE ORIGINAL ..... " APACOLYPSE NOW ", guys that served in Vietnam and known as the .........
> 
> " Gamewardens of Vietnam " also called .... " The Black Beret's Of Vietnam "..... River Patrol Force - TF 116 , UDT / SEAL's .


 I also have this one and it needs a new Balance Wheel to be running. Very hard to find it too.










Jules Jorgensen Chronometer: It belonged to a Navy person long ago.










This a Jules Jorgensen ...... Venus 175 Movement ..... that needs a ... " New Balance Wheel Assembly ", to run better. It runs upside down only so it needs to be

Re-Shellacked to be fixed.










Aloha LongBike / Louis


----------



## Karrusel

Hi @LongBike/Louis, how about some nice pic's of sand & surf?

Just to cheer us up (or possibly p+=# us off) in our cold winter months! :laugh:

Alan


----------



## LongBike

Karrusel said:


> Hi @LongBike/Louis, how about some nice pic's of sand & surf?
> 
> Just to cheer us up (or possibly p+=# us off) in our cold winter months! :laugh:
> 
> Alan


 Aloha Sir, Hi Alan ok will get some posted too.

I did a ... " Aqualand Collection Posting " , under title..... " Citizens Aqualand Divers ". It is posted in the ... " Watch Owners Club " area.

Just a few for now but have to many to post all at once... :laugh: .

Aloha Sir LongBike / Louis


----------



## Mr Levity

Two for me, one modern, one vintage.


----------

